# Auswirkungen vom Anfüttern



## Lenzibald (24. Februar 2010)

Servus.
Ich möchte jetzt mal fragen ob sich schon einmal jemand Gedanken gemacht hat wie sich das An oder Füttern auf ein Gewässer auswirkt. Ich hab mal ein Theoretische Rechnung aufgestellt wie es an meinem Angelgewässer aussieht.
See ca 8ha es werden 200Jahreskarten verkauft wobei man 4mal die Woche Angeln darf. das ind bei 200Personen dann 40000 Angeltage. Wenn jetzt theoretisch jeder pro Angeltag 1kilo Futter reinwirft 40 000kilo Futter. Das sind Theoriewerte ist klar nur bei solchen Zahlen fange ich schon zu Denken an. Ich denke wenn das ich an dem See mal nur 25% rechne sind das immer noch 10Tonnen das heist auch fast soviel Schei..... pro Jahr irgendwo muß das verdaute Futter ja auch wieder raus.
Möchte jetzt mal eure Meinung dazu hören.
MfG
Lenzi


----------



## Lorenz (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Auswirkungen vom Anfüttern*

Hi

wieviel füttern garnichts oder nur sehr wenig (Spinnfischer,Raubfischangler...)?
Wie oft geht die Mehrzahl der Vereinsmitglieder und Jahreskartenbesitzer wirklich angeln?|kopfkrat


----------



## teilzeitgott (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Auswirkungen vom Anfüttern*

*moin moin
das ewig alte thema  anfüttern.
also ich stelle der rechnung mal folgendes entgegen.. was meinst du wieviel futter pro tag an so einem großen see gefressen wird?
ich arbeite in einen fischverarbeitenden betreib mit lebendfisch, wir füttern bei unseren karpfen um die 300g  pro tag und fisch( alle zwischen2-5 kilo) .
unser wasser in den wir die fische halten ist klar und sauber, ich sehe also kein problem beim anfüttern.
und alle die dort ne angelkarte kaufen füttern ja auch nicht an, weil es ja auch menschen geben soll die auf raubfische angeln.....|bigeyes
*


----------



## FangeNichts5 (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Auswirkungen vom Anfüttern*



Lorenz schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> wieviel füttern garnichts oder nur sehr wenig (Spinnfischer,Raubfischangler...)?
> Wie oft geht die Mehrzahl der Vereinsmitglieder und Jahreskartenbesitzer wirklich angeln?|kopfkrat


 
Das zählt und auch die Tage an denen das Gewässer nicht befischbar ist, bspw. durch Eis (ausgenommen Eisangeln), und Tage, an denen es sehr doll stürmt etc.
Das ganze ist fast nicht zu berechnen.
Aber der Kot der Fische wird durch Mikroorganismen aufgenommen und weiterverarbeitet, der Kreislauf eines Gewässers eben. Und das ganze Futter wird ja auch nicht aufgefressen.
Das ganze ist eben ziemlich schwer oder fast garnicht zu berechnen.
MFG
FangeNichts5


----------



## Knigge007 (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Auswirkungen vom Anfüttern*

Eben die meisten gehen max 1x pro Woche und das oft nichtmal regelmäßig,da zieh mal noch die Raubfischangler ab,dann bleibt nicht mehr soviel über.........

Der Gewässerwart nimmt hin und wieder auch mal Wasserproben,wie ich das letztens mitbekommen habe.

*@Fangenichts*,es ist aber immernoch besser die Fische fressen das Futter als wie wenn es aufm Boden liegen bleibt.


Aber schön zu hören das es noch Leute gibt,die sich darüber Gedanken machen#6!

Nur darfst du einen See mit 8 oder noch mehr Hektar nicht mit einem Aquarium vergleichen(ich weiß hast du nicht gemacht),im See herscht ein Kreislauf der in den meisten Aquarien nicht möglich ist,deshalb muss ja auch der Teil-Wasserwechsel her!

Trotzdem ist das natürlich kein Freifahrschein,das man Kiloweise Futter in See schmeisst,was leider sehr viele machen!

TE was mich wundert,das Ihr an einem 8 Hektar See 200 Jahreskarten ausstellen dürft,das wird doch von der Fischereibehörde festgelegt wieviel Angler pro Hektar fischen dürfen(oder?),sind das wirklich soviele?


----------



## Lenzibald (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Auswirkungen vom Anfüttern*

Servus. Ich frage deshalb mal weil die Algenplage von jahr zu jahr ärger wird und ei Wassereintrübung auch. Gewässerwarte gibts bei uns nicht ich wüßte auch nicht das jemals Wasserproben entnommen wurden. Zu dem das viele nichts Füttern kann man dagegenhalten das viele weit mehr Füttern sodas der Besitzer schon über ein komplettes futterverbot nachdenkt. Da sind so ca 50 Leute die jedesmal wenns am Wasser sind und die sind fast immer da so ein bis zwei 30liter Eimer Futter reinwerfen. Hab schon Futteraktionen beobachtet wo 6 Mann jeder zwei große Eimer mit Boilies reingedonnert haben und das eine Woche jeden Tag. Bei uns sind auch schon einige kleinere Seen so 4 bis 6ha total umgekippt sind dort herrscht jetzt totales Futterverbot.
MfG
Lenzi


----------



## teilzeitgott (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Auswirkungen vom Anfüttern*

*kalr, ein fütterverbotm klasse, am besten man mavht auch gleich noch ein fangverbot und ein angelverbot dazu|krach:
man echt ich kann das nicht mehr hören, nur verbote, verbote , verbote, kein zelten , kein nachtangeln , kein nix mehr erlaubt.
macht euch mal bei einem biologen schlau warum es wirklich algen bei euch gibt.
kann an 1000 sachen liegen, wie zb die sonneneinstahlung und die wassertiefe.
*


----------



## FoolishFarmer (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Auswirkungen vom Anfüttern*



teilzeitgott schrieb:


> macht euch mal bei einem biologen schlau warum es wirklich algen bei euch gibt.
> kann an 1000 sachen liegen, wie zb die sonneneinstahlung und die wassertiefe.


Oder auch an zuviel Nährstoffen im Wasser... |rolleyes


----------



## teilzeitgott (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Auswirkungen vom Anfüttern*

*ich sehe das auch so, ich glaube nicht das es was mit dem angeln bzw füttern zu tun hat, bei uns ist es auch so, seen die viel beangelt werden sind galsklar und andere an den nicht genagelt werden darf sind voller algen.*


----------



## ZanderKalle (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Auswirkungen vom Anfüttern*

Wir haben hier einen See der nicht beangelt werden darf, aber er ist trozdem gekippt weil dort alle die Enten füttern gehen.... der vergährungsprozess entzieht dem Wasser den Sauerstoff, anfüttern kann zu dem gleichen problem führen wobei große Gewässer nicht so gefährdet sind wie kleine!!!


----------



## teilzeitgott (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Auswirkungen vom Anfüttern*

*setzt doch einfach mehr enten in den teich aus, dann ist das viele futter auch kein problem |wavey:*


----------



## jkc (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Auswirkungen vom Anfüttern*



teilzeitgott schrieb:


> *setzt doch einfach mehr enten in den teich aus, dann ist das viele futter auch kein problem |wavey:*



|bigeyes|kopfkrat|uhoh:#d


----------



## Denni_Lo (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Auswirkungen vom Anfüttern*



teilzeitgott schrieb:


> *setzt doch einfach mehr enten in den teich aus, dann ist das viele futter auch kein problem |wavey:*



Richtig, nicht mit dem Futter, aber mit den Exkrimenten und der Tatsache das die Enten sich nicht zwingend an dem Teich auch auf Dauer aufhalten und der Tatsache das die nur bis zu einer bestimmten Tiefe kommen


----------



## teilzeitgott (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Auswirkungen vom Anfüttern*

*was denn? ist doch so. 
wir haben bei uns in der stadt einen teich, circa 70x50 meter groß, wir haben hier 10 altenheime in der nähe und circa 300 omas die die enten so stark füttern das die enten kaum noch schwimmen können, und trotzdem geht der teich nicht vor die hunde oder hat schlechtes wasser.....
also nur durch brot in wasser werfen und enten füttern geht kein teich vor die hunde.
*


----------



## FoolishFarmer (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Auswirkungen vom Anfüttern*

Nee klar, der Tümpel hat sicher Trinkwasserqualität...


Tatsächlich lässt sich der Einfluß von zuviel Futter zumindest lokal begrenzt in Gewässern nachweisen. Aber wie schon richtig erwähnt, spielen dort immer eine Menge Faktoren eine Rolle.
Fakt ist - dass jedes Gramm Futter innerhalb des Gewässers abgebaut, umgewandelt und dem Nährstoffkreislauf wieder zugeführt wird. In welcher Form auch immer.


----------



## teilzeitgott (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Auswirkungen vom Anfüttern*

*also trinken würde ich das wasser nicht, das würde ich aber auch nicht wenn ne ente in meinem wasserglas baden würde.
ich finde es nur merkwürdig das um das fütter so ein aufstand gemacht wird, das das abwässer in die meisten flüsse geleitet werden und das nutzwasser von kernkarftwerken stört keine sau????
*


----------



## ernie1973 (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Auswirkungen vom Anfüttern*

Also - das Nutzwasser der Kraftwerke ist in aller Regel nicht mit Nährstoffen angereichert, sondern bloß erwärmtes Kühlwasser, dass sogar sehr willkommen aus Anglersicht ist, da der Mündungsbereich ein Hot-Spot für alle Fische ist, die ihren Stoffwechsel dort auch schon zur kalten Jahreszeit hochfahren, wenn das Kühlwasser warm genug eingeleitet wird!

Das wirkliche "Abwasser" der Kraftwerke (Toilette, chemisch belastetes Putzwasser etc.) geht in die normale Kanalisation.

;O)

Solange es keinen verheimlichten Störfall gegeben hat, finde ich Warmwassereinläufe von Kraftwerken super!(ansonsten droht die Gefahr von Mutantenfischen, die im Dunkeln leuchten--> siehe See von Springfield --> ne Mengen Augen der Fisch, oder?).

Anfüttern kann in kleineren, flachen stehenden Gewässern ohne genügend Durchlauf, bzw. Frischwasserzufuhr gerade im Hochsommer problematisch werden, weil der See dann umkippen kann, oder schneller eutrophiert und eine Algenpest vom feinsten entstehen kann, wenn zuviel Närstoffeintrag stattfindet.

Zudem weiß man nie, ob das Futter auch wirklich von den Fischen gefressen wird, auch wenn die Hersteller uns das glauben machen wollen! 

Ich warte nur auf die ersten "Lachskarpfen-Fänge", wenn ich sehe, wieviel bunte Boilies und Futtermittel es so gibt --> da ist oft Chemie pur drin - zwar evtl. unschädlich, aber schon krass bunt das Ganze Zeug! 

Ernie


----------



## teilzeitgott (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Auswirkungen vom Anfüttern*

*bei mir direkt vor der nase gibt es ein akw an der elbe, jedes jahr gibt es im sommer in der nähe des warmwassereinlaufes ein fischsterben weil der sauerstoffgehalt der elbe beeinträchtigt wird.
und ich kenne genug fabriken die ihre abwässer auch schon gerne mal in kleine gräben schütten, oder bauern dir mit ihrer jauche die sie auf die felder kippen die in der nähe liegen teiche und bäche, flüsse beeinträchtigen, kann ein lied davon singen, hatte auch nen teich der durch jauche das tatale fischsterben bekommen hat.
wie sagte der bauer, das kommt vor, sein maisfeld war schon vorher da......
*


----------



## Perch (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Auswirkungen vom Anfüttern*

wir haben einen see in der nähe von etwa 5 hektar an dem sitzt eine bestimmte Gruppe von Anglern 365 Tage im Jahr, etwa 10 und der mindestens die Hälfte der Angler unseres Angelvereins geht dort auch mal stippen weil eben gut gefangen wird.
4 mal im Jahr Gemeinschaftsfischen plus ein paar mal Jugendangeln.
Nach meiner Rechnung 5900kg pro Jahr...
Bis jetzt hat es dem Gewässer nicht merklich geschadet.
Was ich allerdings finde ist, dass man bei Wettfischen die Futtermenge begrenzen sollte, was zB bei uns noch nicht der Fall ist. Dann zeigt sich nämlich auch wer richtig fischen kann.


----------



## fantazia (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Auswirkungen vom Anfüttern*



Lorenz schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> wieviel füttern garnichts oder nur sehr wenig (Spinnfischer,Raubfischangler...)?
> Wie oft geht die Mehrzahl der Vereinsmitglieder und Jahreskartenbesitzer wirklich angeln?|kopfkrat


Jo glaube auch nicht das in so einem 8ha Tümpel 200 Leute regelmäßig fischen.Also ich finde die Rechnung total sinnlos.


----------



## Andal (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Auswirkungen vom Anfüttern*

Und weil das hier ein rein auf Polemik und Krawall ausgelegtes Thema mit hohem Schließungspotential ist, werde ich mich trotz sehr klarer Meinung und belegbaren Argumenten nicht zur Sache auslassen.

Wieso gibt es unter den Anglern so viele Krähen, die fortlaufend nach den Augen der anderen hacken müssen?|gr:


----------



## aqauwatch (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Auswirkungen vom Anfüttern*

@ teilzeitgott

ohne deine signatur zu lesen, war ziehmlich klar erkennbar, dass ein karpfenangler schreibt^^
nix für ungut

es ist doch eines mal klar. alles was man ins wasser schmeißt an futter, muss irgendwo hin. unabhängig von der größe, tun sich manche gewässer leichter mit den ganzen nährstoffen. unabhängig ob durch verwesung, gärung oder ausgeschiedene fischexkremente. deshalb läßt sich nicht allgemein sagen, wieviel futter für ein gewässer ok ist.


----------



## hasenzahn (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Auswirkungen vom Anfüttern*

Ich habe mich mal mit Prof. Robert Arlinghaus über dieses und ähnliche Themen unterhalten. Da gibt es so einiges was im unklaren ist, was die Wissenschaft aber auch schon untersucht hat. So kamen die Herren auf eine Zahl von etwa 20 000 Tonnen Futter die jährlich in ganz Deutschland an Futter in die Gewässer eingebracht wird. Ob das Problematisch ist oder nicht hängt immer vom Gewässer, dessen Zustand und dem Besatz ab. 

Da gibt es die Legend vom"platzenden Karpfen" wenn im Frühjahr zuviel Hartmais gefüttert wird. Der Mais soll angeblich im Verdauungstrakt der Karpfen quellen und dann die Eingeweide platzen - Nach Meinung von Arlinghaus geht das nicht. Vielleicht kann einer der hier anwesenden Teich- oder Fischwirte was dazu sagen. 

Algenbildung usw. hat nicht immer mit dem eingerbachten Futter als Nährstoff zu tun, sondern hat auch viel mit den umliegenden Landwirtschaftsflächen. Von hier kommen oft Düngemittel in gelöster Form ins Wasser und befördern das Algenwachstum. Auch das Wasser von Zuflüssen muss beachtet werden. Hier gibt es einen See der aus einem Bach gespeist wird der in einem Moor entspringt. Da gibt es jedes Jahr auf einer Fläche von 160 ha Probleme, aber der Nährstoffeintrag kommt eben aus dem Moor. 

Gülle im Wasser tötet die Fische nicht, haben mit die Fischereibiologen erklärt. Das Problem ist das die Gülle sehr stark Sauerstoffzehrend ist. Das heißt das hat mit Nährstoffeintrag nix zu tun sondern mit Sauerstoffmangel wenn die Mikroorganismen die Gülle abbauen. Vor allem in der Bergbauregion wurde früher in neu angelegte Seen Gülle reingekippt um überhaupt einen biologischen Prozess in Gang zu bringen. 

Problematisch sehe ich das zum Teil mit den Boilies. Da werden ja wirklich tausende Tonnen reingeknallt und da sind Unmengen an Konservierungsstoffen, Farbstoffen hochkonzentrierte künstliche Aromen und so weiter drin. Also jede Menge Chemie die im Wasser eigentlich nichts zu suchen haben. Der Ursprung der Boilies liegt bei den Oderanglern die bereits in den 30ger Jahren Grieß gekocht und geformt haben. Vielleicht sollte man es auch bei den Boilies mal wieder mit etwas Natürlichkeit versuchen? Ich stelle Boilies aus dem selben Stoff her wie das Lockfutter, nur mit dem Unterschied das die Boilies getrocknet werden und so lange Haltbar sind - ohne chemische Zusätze, und es funktioniert auch. 

So, jetzt noch fröhliches Zanken


----------



## fantazia (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Auswirkungen vom Anfüttern*



hasenzahn schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollte man es auch bei den Boilies mal wieder mit etwas Natürlichkeit versuchen? Ich stelle Boilies aus dem selben Stoff her wie das Lockfutter, nur mit dem Unterschied das die Boilies getrocknet werden und so lange Haltbar sind - ohne chemische Zusätze, und es funktioniert auch.
> 
> So, jetzt noch fröhliches Zanken


Moin,

also ich fütter und  fische nur mit Boilies ohne Flavor und Konserverier und das tun einige Karpfenangler.Also es gibt schon einige die darauf achten.


----------



## Janbr (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Auswirkungen vom Anfüttern*

@teilzeitgott

Klar kommen auch einige Naehrstoffe aus der Landwirtschaft. Haeufig werden die Randstreifen zu Gewaessern nicht eingehalten usw.

Aber das rechtfertigt in meinen Augen nicht, dass in einigen Gewaessern so viele Boilies eingebracht werden, das die Gewassertiefe merklich abnimmt.

Die meisten Kugeln sind zudem ja gerade sehr naehrstoffreich und das fuehrt unweigerlich zur Eutrophierung des Gewassers.

Natuerlich spielen einige andere Parameter eine wichtige Rolle, wie Temperatur, Wasserdurchmischung, Sonneneinstrahlung usw. aber es wird zusaetzlich eine nicht unerhebliche Menge Naehrstoff ins Gewaesser eingetragen, das kann man nicht wer diskutieren.

Ich halte Fuetterverbote fuer eine sinnvolle Regulierungsmassnahme und wie gesagt, auch frueher wurden Karpfen gefangen ohne Tonnen an Boilies zu fuettern.

Ich geb dir allerdings Recht mit den Verboten, die ueberhandnehmen, aber anders kann man das Problem wohl nicht loesen, da es bei den meisten an der Einsicht fehlt.

Gruss

Jan


----------



## Seefliege (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Auswirkungen vom Anfüttern*

|wavey: @ Hasenzahn;

Achtung Ironie:

in einer von industriellen und landwirtschaftsbedingten abfällen und giften geprägten, nicht sehr natürlichen umgebung, ist die zugabe von konservierungsstoffen und ein wenig arznei in die boilies doch ne überlegenswerte sache, oder? :m

(siehe umweltkatastrophe am po ...)

damit wäre auch zu erklären, warum forellenpellets so eine gute zutat für boilies waren und sind. die enthalten nämlich ne menge antibiotika, damit die fischlis in der käfighaltung schön gesund bleiben ...  guten appetit, sage ich da ... obwohl der regelmäßige verzehr von puffis (forellen aus teichanlagen) erspart so manchen arztbesuch. :q  Ironie wieder aus ...

deine nicht gekochten boilies (ball pellets) habe ich früher auch mit erfolg als hakenköder bzw. zum anfüttern verwendet. zum thema möchte ich nur sagen, dass die verschmutzung unserer gewässer durch einleitung von industrieabwässern und gülle bzw. düngereinschwemmung wohl wesentlich größer ist, als selbst ne horde von extrem-carphuntern mit eigenem maissilo es je "erreichen" könnten ... ist wie viele andere themen in dieser elend langen winterpause ein stück weit von "gut-mensch" versus "schlecht-mensch"philosophie geprägt und von niederen empfindungen wie neid ... 

siehe zitat aus einem anderen forum: 

"pelletwaller zählen nicht ..." |uhoh:


----------



## Hilde (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Auswirkungen vom Anfüttern*



Lenzibald schrieb:


> Servus.
> Ich möchte jetzt mal fragen ob sich schon einmal jemand Gedanken gemacht hat wie sich das An oder Füttern auf ein Gewässer auswirkt. Ich hab mal ein Theoretische Rechnung aufgestellt wie es an meinem Angelgewässer aussieht.
> See ca 8ha es werden 200Jahreskarten verkauft wobei man 4mal die Woche Angeln darf. das ind bei 200Personen dann 40000 Angeltage. Wenn jetzt theoretisch jeder pro Angeltag 1kilo Futter reinwirft 40 000kilo Futter. Das sind Theoriewerte ist klar nur bei solchen Zahlen fange ich schon zu Denken an. Ich denke wenn das ich an dem See mal nur 25% rechne sind das immer noch 10Tonnen das heist auch fast soviel Schei..... pro Jahr irgendwo muß das verdaute Futter ja auch wieder raus.
> Möchte jetzt mal eure Meinung dazu hören.
> ...



Hallo,

Du wirst um etwas Arbeit nicht rumkommen 
Sieh mal zu, dass Du jemanden bekommst (oder mach es selbst), der in Eurem See eine Sauerstoffmessung macht und zwar von der Oberfläche beginnend bis zum Grund in Halbmeter- oder Meterschritten. Das machst Du einmal im Winter (Januar) und einmal im Sommer (August).
Damit klärst Du schon mal ab, ob Ihr Sauerstoffdefizite habt, sprich ob ab einer gewissen Tiefe kein Sauerstoff mehr ist. Im Sommer kommt es in Abhängigkeit vom Gewässer häufiger vor, wenn es im Winter auch noch so ist, dann habt Ihr Probleme (hängt auch davon ab wie mächtig die sauerstofffreie Zone ist).
Wenn Ihr Probleme habt dann muss man bedenken, dass Futter, das in diese sauersofffreie Zone geworfen wird, von den Fischen nicht gefunden und gefressen wird, weil dieser Bereich gemieden wird. Das Futter belastet dann noch zusätzlich bzw. vergammelt.

Letztlich ist Futter Dünger, wobei sich der Einfluss nach dem enthaltenen Phosphor (und Stickstoff) richtet. Wenn man also so eine Rechnung aufmacht, ob es schadet oder nicht, muss man das in Relation zum Fischfang setzen. Wenn Ihr mehr Fische einsetzt als rausholt, habt ihr was falsch gemacht, denn nur wenn Ihr mehr rausholt habt Ihr wieder eine Nährstoffentnahme in Form von Fischfleisch gemacht.
Wenn das nicht der Fall ist, düngt Ihr das Gewässer (stehende Gewässer sind Nährstofffallen) und Ihr werdet immer weniger Ertrag haben, weil sich sauerstoffreie Zonen immer weiter ausbreiten, was den Lebensraum der Fische immer kleiner werden lässt (bis zum Fischsterben).
8 Hektar mit 200 Jahreskarten?
Ich würde meinen das ist zu viel!

Gruß,
Hilde


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Auswirkungen vom Anfüttern*

Nur eine kurze Anmerkung:

Die im Gewässer vorhandene Biomasse wird durch das Einbringen von Futtermitteln erhöht. Klar fressen die Fische das Zeug, aber wenn das Futter nicht da wäre würden die Fische die natürliche Nahrung im See aufnehmen, die so ja ungenutzt bleibt. Also im Endeffekt einfach merh Biomasse im Gewässer. Ob das für ein Gewässer ein Problem ist oder wo das kritisch wird ist wohl für jedes Gewässer unterschiedlich, aber einfach pauschal zu behaupten das es kein Problem ist halte ich für sehr gewagt...

Auch wenn das Aquarium so klein ist das es als Vergleich hinkt: Wer im Aquarium wenig bis nichts füttert und einen der Beckengröße angepassten Fischbestand hat braucht sich um Algen keine Sorgen machen, hat gesunde Fische und ordentliche Wasserwerte - auch fast ohne Wasserwechsel.

Wer regelmässig (zu viel) füttert hat ständig Probleme mit Algen, schlechten Wasserwerten und muss Wasserwechsel machen.

Einziger Unterschied im System ist das Futter - wer will hier allen Ernstes behaupten es gäbe da keinen Einfluss?


----------



## Knispel (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Auswirkungen vom Anfüttern*

Macht Euch doch nichts vor. Ein Gewässer ist ein geschlossener Kreislauf. Es produziert Narung, welche von den Fischen gefressen werden und als Kot wieder abgegeben wird. Dieser wird letztlich durch biol. und chemischen Abbau irgentwann von den Pflanzen wieder aufgenommen und es entsteht über Phytoplankton wieder Nahrung für die Fische. 
Werfe ich jetzt Futter rein, toll wird ja alles gefressen, klasse, denn ist es ja weg und kann nicht faulen ... komisch es kommt aber auch wieder raus aus dem Fisch ( Ihr müsst ja auch aufs Kloh und Euer Steak kommt in einer etwas abgewandelten Form wieder ans Tageslicht ) und wird dem Nährstoffkreislauf ( Düngung )zusätzlich zugeführt. Dem lkann man nur entgegen wirken, wenn man Biomasse, also Fisch entnimmt, das nennt man Biomanipulation.

So, und nun fachsimpelt man weiter, das ist jedenfall Fakt, man lernt das im Gewässerwartegrundlehrgang 1. Stunde ....


----------



## Tüdde (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Auswirkungen vom Anfüttern*

Was passiert eigendlich mit Futtermehlen (z.B. beim Feedern)? Die werden ja normalerweise nicht von den Fischen gefressen.


----------



## Knispel (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Auswirkungen vom Anfüttern*



Tüdde schrieb:


> Was passiert eigendlich mit Futtermehlen (z.B. beim Feedern)? Die werden ja normalerweise nicht von den Fischen gefressen.


 
Die bestehen ja auch aus Eiweiß also Stickstoff. Dieser Stoff wird von Bakterien zu Ammonium/Ammoniak - Nitrit - Nitrat umgewandelt und kann in der Form "Nitrat" wieder von den Pflanzen als Dünger aufgenommen werden. Der Umwandlungsprozess verbraucht allerdings Sauerstoff, denn ohne diesen können auch diese Bakterien nicht leben. Es gibt Arten, für die ist Sauerstoff Gift, die Erzeugen aber Schwefelwasserstoff als Endprodukt.


----------



## Ralle 24 (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Auswirkungen vom Anfüttern*



Lenzibald schrieb:


> Servus.
> Ich möchte jetzt mal fragen ob sich schon einmal jemand Gedanken gemacht hat wie sich das An oder Füttern auf ein Gewässer auswirkt. Ich hab mal ein Theoretische Rechnung aufgestellt wie es an meinem Angelgewässer aussieht.
> See ca 8ha es werden 200Jahreskarten verkauft wobei man 4mal die Woche Angeln darf. das ind bei 200Personen dann 40000 Angeltage. Wenn jetzt theoretisch jeder pro Angeltag 1kilo Futter reinwirft 40 000kilo Futter. Das sind Theoriewerte ist klar nur bei solchen Zahlen fange ich schon zu Denken an. Ich denke wenn das ich an dem See mal nur 25% rechne sind das immer noch 10Tonnen das heist auch fast soviel Schei..... pro Jahr irgendwo muß das verdaute Futter ja auch wieder raus.
> Möchte jetzt mal eure Meinung dazu hören.
> ...



Da kann man ja eine noch viel dollere Rechnung aufmachen.

Angenommen,, jeder Angler fängt pro Angeltag durchschnittlich 1 Kg Fisch, dann werden eurem Gewässer jedes Jahr 40 tonnen Fisch entnommen. Das ist ein Ertrag von 
5 tonnen Fisch pro Hektar. Whow.!

Oder

Angenommen, die Angler kommen alle mit dem Auto und parken das irgendwo am Gewässerrand. Jedea Auto verliert pro Angeltag 10 ml Öl. Dann werden dort jedes Jahr 400 l Öl verklappt.

Oder 

Angenommen, ein Kilo Futter kostet durchschnittlich 3,-€. Dann werden da pro Jahr für 120.000 € Futter versenkt. Ich mach da nen Laden auf. 

Oder

Jeder Angler verliert im Schnitt 5 g Blei am Tag in dem Gewässer. Dann fliegen da jedes Jahr 200 Kg Blei rein. 

Oder

Jeder Angler muss mal Pipi. Angenommen, da steht kein Dixi und jeder Angler strullt pro Tag 0,5 ltr ins Gebüsch. Dann werden im Laufe des Jahres 20 000 ltr. Pipi abgelassen. Bäh !



Im Ernst, solche Hochrechnungen sind nur dazu geeignet, unsinnige Disukussionen auszulösen.

Selbstverständlich sollte jeder Angler mit Bedacht füttern. Und die allermeißten tun das auch. Wenn nicht aus Umweltbewusstsein, dann doch zumindest weil der Geldbeutel Grenzen setzt. Wie immer wird auch hierbei das Fehlverhalten einiger weniger als Maßstab für die große Masse genommen.

Um die Qualität und damit auch die Belastungsverträglichkeit eines Gewässers zu bestimmen, sind umfangreiche Untersuchungen notwendig. Alles andere ist Kristllkugelleserei.


----------



## teilzeitgott (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Auswirkungen vom Anfüttern*

|good:|good:|good:|laola:|jump:

da kann man nur sagen, recht hat der ralle, geile rechnung, ich würde mich an dem futterladen gerne beteiligen wenn es geht


----------



## Knispel (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Auswirkungen vom Anfüttern*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Um die Qualität und damit auch die Belastungsverträglichkeit eines Gewässers zu bestimmen, sind umfangreiche Untersuchungen notwendig. Alles andere ist Kristllkugelleserei.


 
Och Ralle,

ein einfacher, stink normaler BSB 5 langt da schon um annährend zu wissen, was in einem Gewässer so abgeht und das kann jeder eben durchführen der Bestimmungsreagenzien zur Sauerstoffmessung besitzt ....
Kann natürlich auch ein CSB auf Kaliumpermanganatbasis machen, aber das ist umfangreicher.


----------



## Ralle2609 (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Auswirkungen vom Anfüttern*

bevor sich hier noch die meeres biologen und greenpeace auslassen !!!

ich weiß die winterpause ist hart, bald isses aber wieder soweit
aber stresst doch nicht immer rum sowas lernt man schon im kindergarten
schlimm da ich als 18 jähriger hier an die teils 40 jährigen appelieren muss


ich möchte dazu nur sagen denkt dran das das zeug was ihr da reinknallt wie hier ausführlich beschrieben auch abgebaut werden muss
also füttert so viel wie muss und nicht soviel wie der geldbeutel oder der mammutroller hergibt

ihr habt zwar ne abhakmatte aber knallt da 10 kg kugeln pro tag rein...( davon sind die meisten hier ausgeschlosssen aber n paar besemmelte gibt es wenn ihr es seit fühlt euch angesprochen, seit ihr so nicht betrachtet dies als nie geschrieben)

n lieben gruß an alle und ich hoffe wir können bald alle wieder ans wasser =) :l


----------



## Hilde (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Auswirkungen vom Anfüttern*



teilzeitgott schrieb:


> *moin moin
> das ewig alte thema  anfüttern.
> also ich stelle der rechnung mal folgendes entgegen.. was meinst du wieviel futter pro tag an so einem großen see gefressen wird?
> ich arbeite in einen fischverarbeitenden betreib mit lebendfisch, wir füttern bei unseren karpfen um die 300g  pro tag und fisch( alle zwischen2-5 kilo) .
> ...


Moin moin,
so ein Gewässer hätte ich auch gern.
Kannst Du dazu mehr Infos geben (Größe, Tiefe)?
Ist das eine Fischzucht, weil da täglich gefüttert wird?
Was mich jetzt verwundert ist, dass das Gewässer klar und sauber ist, weil Karpfen ja bekanntlich gerne gründeln und dabei das Wasser eintrüben, zumal wenn es, wie bei Euch, recht viele zu sein scheinen. 
Gruß,
Hilde


----------



## teilzeitgott (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Auswirkungen vom Anfüttern*



Hilde schrieb:


> Moin moin,
> so ein Gewässer hätte ich auch gern.
> Kannst Du dazu mehr Infos geben (Größe, Tiefe)?
> Ist das eine Fischzucht, weil da täglich gefüttert wird?
> ...



moin hilde
ja, das ist ne fischzucht, wir haben unterschiedliche große teiche zwischen o,5 und 8 ha.
das wasser ist sauber, wobei ich natürlich sagen muß das es kein kristallklares wasser ist, kann ja auch nicht sein , schon allein wegen der gründelnden karpfen.
in der tiefe würde ich sagen sind die teiche so um dir 2,5 bis 3 meter tief.


----------



## Knispel (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Auswirkungen vom Anfüttern*



teilzeitgott schrieb:


> moin hilde
> ja, das ist ne fischzucht, wir haben unterschiedliche große teiche zwischen o,5 und 8 ha.
> das wasser ist sauber, wobei ich natürlich sagen muß das es kein kristallklares wasser ist, kann ja auch nicht sein , schon allein wegen der gründelnden karpfen.
> in der tiefe würde ich sagen sind die teiche so um dir 2,5 bis 3 meter tief.


 
... haben einen Zu und Ablauf und werden bestimmt immer einmal abgelassen und sauber gemacht und gekalkt.
Du willst doch nicht allen ernstes eine Fischzucht mit einem "Wildgewässer" vergleichen.


----------



## teilzeitgott (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Auswirkungen vom Anfüttern*



Knispel schrieb:


> ... haben einen Zu und Ablauf und werden bestimmt immer einmal abgelassen und sauber gemacht und gekalkt.
> Du willst doch nicht allen ernstes eine Fischzucht mit einem "Wildgewässer" vergleichen.


klar werden die teiche mal abgelassen, haben so gesehen auch einen zu und ablauf, sonst könnte man sie ja auch nicht ablassen.
ich will die teiche natürlich nicht mit einem wildgewässer vergleichen, davon bin ich weit weg.
ich will oder möchte nur sagen das die karpfen den futtermais und auch den weizen der gefüttert wird gerne annehmen....
ich will mich hier auch nicht streiten und kann sehr wohl von fischzucht und freien gewässer unterscheiden, ich geb nur das weiter was fakt ist, wir füttern und das nicht wenig, unsere teiche sind sauber und haben sauberes wasser unsere fische sind top gepflegt und gesund weil wir auch biokarpfen haben.
so schlimm kann das mit dem anfüttern also nicht sein, mehr wollte ich damit nicht sagen.
ich finde es ja auch ok wenn andere eine andere meinung haben, das sollen und dürfen sie ja auch, aber deswegen darf ich ja auch sagen was ich meine und denke.


----------



## lausi97 (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Auswirkungen vom Anfüttern*

damit wäre auch zu erklären, warum forellenpellets so eine gute zutat für boilies waren und sind. die enthalten nämlich ne menge antibiotika, damit die fischlis in der käfighaltung schön gesund bleiben ...  guten appetit, sage ich da ... obwohl der regelmäßige verzehr von puffis (forellen aus teichanlagen) erspart so manchen arztbesuch.


Wie bist du denn drauf? Wenn man von nix ne Ahnung hat sollte man mit solchen Aussagen vorsichtig sein*!*
Jegliche vermischung des Futters mit Arzneien bedürfen eines Rezeptes seitens eines Tierarztes(respektive Fischgesundheitsdienst).
gruß


----------



## Knispel (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Auswirkungen vom Anfüttern*

@Teilzeitgott,

Karpfenzucht ist wie Schweinezucht, ihr produziert ein Lebendsmittel, da müssen die Tiere auch top gepflegt und gesund sein. zeit ist auch da Geld und die Fische werden mit hochwertigen Futter "gemäßtet" das sie schnell die schlachtgröße erreichen. Gut Bio - Ware, da ist bestimmt die Zusammensetzung des Futters und die Besatzdichte in den Aufzuchtteichen vorgegeben, aber wie Du schon sagtest : AUCH BIOKARPFEN, denn die müssen teurer verkauft werden und die Konkurenz ist groß. Die Fische kennen aber eben kein Naturfutter und fressen das, was sie angeboten bekommen.


----------



## Lenzibald (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Auswirkungen vom Anfüttern*

Servus. Ich möchte hier sicherlich keine Streitereien oder ähnliches lostreten. Fakt ist früher hat man überall und anjedem See bei uns Anfüttern dürfen. Mittlerweile ist es an fast allen Seen komplett verboten worden auch die Futterbeschränkungen wureden aufgehoben und totales Verbot eingeführt. Einige Seen die im Einzugsgebiet des Kraftwerkes Abwinden-Asten liegen wurden durch den Kraftwerksbau stark geschädigt wo früher starker Grundwasserstrom war ist jetzt fast kein Wasseraustausch mehr. Fakt ist auch das in dem See den ich meine die Karpfen immer größer und mehr werden da Karpfen über 65cm wieder freigelassen werden müssen. Früher wurden sehr viele Raubfische gefangen mittlereile nur mehr sehr wenige Hechte eigentlich keine Zander mehr dafür werden relativ große Barsche bis zu eineinhalb kilo schwer. Ich selber hab auch Rotaugen mit 35-40cm gefangen. Mir ist auch klar das man nicht alles aufs Füttern schieben kann nur ich denke das es zur Wasserverschlechterung beiträgt. Es werden jedes jahr  ca 1500kg Karpfen und nur Karpfen besetzt. Die reinen C&R Angler werden auch jedes jahr mehr da echt viele große Karpfen drinnen sind mein Schwerster hatte 26kilo sind aber noch größere vorhanden. 
MfG
Lenz Wolfgang


----------



## teilzeitgott (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Auswirkungen vom Anfüttern*



Knispel schrieb:


> @Teilzeitgott,
> 
> Karpfenzucht ist wie Schweinezucht, ihr produziert ein Lebendsmittel, da müssen die Tiere auch top gepflegt und gesund sein. zeit ist auch da Geld und die Fische werden mit hochwertigen Futter "gemäßtet" das sie schnell die schlachtgröße erreichen. Gut Bio - Ware, da ist bestimmt die Zusammensetzung des Futters und die Besatzdichte in den Aufzuchtteichen vorgegeben, aber wie Du schon sagtest : AUCH BIOKARPFEN, denn die müssen teurer verkauft werden und die Konkurenz ist groß. Die Fische kennen aber eben kein Naturfutter und fressen das, was sie angeboten bekommen.



na man gut das du dich da mit der fischzucht auskennst...
unsere fische wachsen nicht umsonst doppelt so lange wie in der normalen zucht, wir wollen keine wasserschweine haben weil sich das auf den geschmack auswirkt.
wir verkaufen unsere fische auch nicht an angelvereine , ok, viellleicht 1 % unsere fische, wir beliefern spitzenresaurants in hamburg und umgebung.
wir müssen unsere fische nicht hochpuschen und unsere fische haben auch genug natürliche nahrung da sie wie gesagt 3-4 jahre in den teichen auchwachsen können.
ich lade dich gerne mal ein das du dir unseren betrieb anguckst, können gerne auch ne runde angeln gehen.
ich denke schon das wir unsere fische fair behandeln da wir über die hälfte bio karpfen haben und bei uns ständig strenge kontrollen von seiten der behörden sind, was ich auch richtig finde, ich will kein gammelfleisch essen und auch keinen gammelfisch auf dem teller haben.
ps, auch schweine werden nicht verpackt in 500g packungen geboren wie man sie beim aldi oder so kaufen kann.
alle beschweren sich immer das fisch und fleisch so teuer ist, aber wenn es gute ware ist kostet es auch eben ein wenig mehr.
ich finde wir sollten hier alle tolerranter miteinander umgehen und nicht immer denken das man hier der einzige ist der recht hat und der große macker ist.
ich nehme deine meinung so hin und bitte dich auch meine meinung so zu nehmen wie sie ist.
die gedanken sind frei und deitschland ist noch ein freies land, auch wenn uns eine ossi frau sagt was wir zu tun und zu lassen haben, aber auch das ist ja ok..mehr oder weniger ...:vik:


----------



## Seefliege (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Auswirkungen vom Anfüttern*

|wavey: @ Lausi;

immer schön cremig bleiben ... da stand ja nicht umsonst *ironie *... :q


----------



## Lenzibald (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Auswirkungen vom Anfüttern*

Servus.
@teilzeitgott.
Ich möchte dich hier nicht blöd anmachen aber kannst du mir bitte den Unterschied zwischen normal und bio Karpfen erklären.
MfG
Lenzi


----------



## Seefliege (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Auswirkungen vom Anfüttern*

|wavey:

laut Lausi gibt es da keinen unterschied ... da ist alles bio ... |krank:


----------



## Janbr (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Auswirkungen vom Anfüttern*

@Martin Obelt

Das duerften wenn dann Hormone sein, aber nicht Antibiotika. Antibiotika haetten auch das Problem, das sie in der " freien Wildbahn" zu Hospitalismus fuehren koennen. D.h. bestimmte Bac. Staemme werden dagegen resistent, was dazu fuehrt das Kranheiten nicht mehr mit diesen Mitteln bekaempft werden koennen. Es bilden sich sog. MRS (multi- resistent- strains), also Bac. Staemme die gegen eine Vielzahl von Antibiotikas Resistenzen ausbilden. Das is Evolution pur, der Staerkste ueberlebt und pflanzt sich fort.

Gruss

Jan


----------



## teilzeitgott (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Auswirkungen vom Anfüttern*



Lenzibald schrieb:


> Servus.
> @teilzeitgott.
> Ich möchte dich hier nicht blöd anmachen aber kannst du mir bitte den Unterschied zwischen normal und bio Karpfen erklären.
> MfG
> Lenzi



ich meinte auch nicht dich mit blöd anmachen....
und immer schön cremig bleiben wie eben einer geschrieben hat finde ich klasse, hat eben jeder ne andere meinung und nen blöder spruch darf auch mal sein.
klar kann ich dir den unterschied erklären, gerne sogar.
also die normalen karpfen dürfen mit mais-weizen und sonstigen zeug gefüttert werden und auch auf recht kleinen raum gehalten werden, wobei ich gleich sagen möchte das das bei uns nicht so ist und unsere karpfen recht natürlich aufwachsen können und 8 mal soviel platz haben wie vorgeschrieben ist.
unsere bio karpfen dürfen nur besondere nahrung bekommen und auch nur teilweise gefüttert werden, ausserdem unterliegen sie noch strengeren kontrollen.
geschmacklich kann ich sagen gibt es da allerdings keinen großen unterschied, preislich schon.
ich finde man muß der kreatur fisch immer gerecht werden, egal ob am teich oder in der zucht.
was mich viel mehr ärgert als vielleicht ein wenig zuviel fütter im wasser ist das unser freunde aus osteuropa alles mitnehmen was flossen hat, die würden auch nen taucher mit flossen fressen und mitnehmen wenn sie einen fangen würden.
egal was, egal wie groß oder klein, egal ob schonzeit oder nicht, dennen ist echt alles egal, jedenfalls habe ich das in jedem verein mitbekommen in dem ich je gewesen bin, aber das scheint ja keinen zu stören ausser mir.


----------



## Lenzibald (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Auswirkungen vom Anfüttern*

Servus. Hab nur gefragt weil ich kenne nur 2 Karpfenzüchter und hab bis jetzt immer nur gesehen das die Fertigfutter reinschmeißen. Ich fütter bei mir im Teich auch mit dem Futter allerdings sehr sehr wenig da ich nicht mästen will. Haben zeit zum Wachsen bei mir.
MfG
Lenzi


----------



## Seefliege (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Auswirkungen vom Anfüttern*

|wavey: @ Lausi und JanBr;

http://www.transgen.de/lebensmittel/tiere/144.doku.html

und

http://www.stachel.de/98.03/3antibio.html

und

http://www.irish-net.de/Die-irische-Kueche-Essen--Trinken/Clare-Island-Oeko-Lachs/

und 

http://www.focus.de/wissen/wissensc...ente-im-lachsfutter-anrichten_aid_482055.html

und 

http://www.naturschatz.org/kanada/panfish.htm

.
.
.

Achtung Ironie: Ich nix verstehen ... #d


----------



## teilzeitgott (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Auswirkungen vom Anfüttern*

*ich kenne auch fischzuchten wo anders gefüttert wird, gibt auch da schwarze gesellen die nur kohle machen wollen, aber wie gesagt, ich will auch guten fisch auf dem teller haben und darum sehe ich das mit dem füttern ohne ende auch mit bedenken.
aber normales anfüttern 2-3 tage ma- 1-2 kilo geht klar denke ich.
*


----------



## Ralle2609 (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Auswirkungen vom Anfüttern*

ich weiß was du meinst und ich muss dir leider vollkommen recht geben!

die nehmen echt alles mit was ähnlichkeit mit fisch hat fast als wenn sie ihren vereinsbeitrag wieder rausbekommen wollen, auch egal wieviele edelfische.

und sehr viele von denen angeln hier auch schwarz (sogar manche sind so dreist und setzten sich genau dann an den see wenn forellen ausgesetzt werden, aber zum glück hat der verein da so seine kontrolleure für und es werden immer massig leute angezeigt) 

TRAURIG ABER WAHR !


----------



## Janbr (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Auswirkungen vom Anfüttern*

Die EG-Oeko- Verordnung sieht leider Aquakulturen noch nicht vor. Aber es gibt einige "lokale" Verordnungen von verschiedenen Erzeuger z.B. Bioland.

Hier die Zusammenfassung von Bioland:
Folgende Merkmale zeichnen die biologische Karpfenhaltung aus:​o​​​​Naturbelassener Karpfenteich (mit Uferbewuchs und ohne Folie)​
o​​​​von der Natur großteils ernährt (Zugelassen sind Zufuetterung mit Weizen, Roggen und Lupinen aus biologischem Anbau)​
o​​​​angepasste Besatzdichte​
o vorbeugende Gesundheitsmaßnahmen

Gruss

Jan


----------



## Janbr (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Auswirkungen vom Anfüttern*

@Miepol

Was willst du mir damit sagen?


----------



## Janbr (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Auswirkungen vom Anfüttern*

@Martin Obelt

Dem ist definitiv nicht so. Es gibt wie in der Humanmedizin Mittel und Behandlungen die einer Genehmigung beduerfen und es gibt Behandlungen die keiner Genehmigung beduerfen. Die meisten Medikamente haben allerdings Fristen die eingehalten werden muessen zwischen Behandlung und Verwertung des Tiers.

Das wiederum wird nicht direkt ueberprueft sondern ueber Rueckstandkontrollen.

Gruss

Jan


----------



## teilzeitgott (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Auswirkungen vom Anfüttern*



Janbr schrieb:


> Die EG-Oeko- Verordnung sieht leider Aquakulturen noch nicht vor. Aber es gibt einige "lokale" Verordnungen von verschiedenen Erzeuger z.B. Bioland.
> 
> Hier die Zusammenfassung von Bioland:
> Folgende Merkmale zeichnen die biologische Karpfenhaltung aus:​o​Naturbelassener Karpfenteich (mit Uferbewuchs und ohne Folie)​
> ...



ja, so sieht es aus, es gibt nämlich auch betriebe die gut mit den fischen umgehen, wenn es nach mir geht sollte das unterster standard sein.


----------



## teilzeitgott (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Auswirkungen vom Anfüttern*



Ralle2609 schrieb:


> ich weiß was du meinst und ich muss dir leider vollkommen recht geben!
> 
> die nehmen echt alles mit was ähnlichkeit mit fisch hat fast als wenn sie ihren vereinsbeitrag wieder rausbekommen wollen, auch egal wieviele edelfische.
> 
> ...



ja,ich habe immer das gefühl das es bei den osttypen so ist wie bei den bienen, wenn du da eine erschlägst kommen 2 neue 
und so ist das auch mit den schwarzanglern, letztes jahr hatten wir über 100 anzeigen gegen größtenteils russlanddeutsche und 3 aufseher die zusammengeschlagen wurden bzw mit dem messer bedroht wurden.
aber nicht falsch verstehen, es gibt auch genug richtige deutsche die auch kein stück besser sein


----------



## Seefliege (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Auswirkungen vom Anfüttern*

|wavey: @ JanBr;

ähm, dass in fischfutter antibio drin is ... |kopfkrat


----------



## Janbr (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Auswirkungen vom Anfüttern*

Was genau sind den "richtige deutsche"??????????? Ariernachweis oder wie meinst du das?????? Diese Zeiten sind Gott sei Dank vorbei.

Jetzt wird die Diskussion aber wirklich etwas komisch.


----------



## Janbr (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Auswirkungen vom Anfüttern*

@Miepol

Ach so. Ich hatte keine Zeit alle Links zu lesen, da bei mir grad 2:20 Nachmittag ist und ich arbeiten muss. 

Ja, aber das fuehrt zu den beschriebenen Problemen. Altes Problem, Bestandsdichte im Stall zu hoch --> Preventive Gabe von Antibiotika --> Resistente Keime --> Trotzdem Krankheit im Bestand

Das Problem ist, das viele dieser Krankheitsereger auch Menschen befallen koennen, bei denen dann eben diese Antibiotika  auch nicht mehr wirken.

Gruss

Jan


----------



## teilzeitgott (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Auswirkungen vom Anfüttern*

*so meinte ich das nun ganz sicher nicht.
einige meiner besten freunde sind holländer  .
ich meinte nur das es fast ohne ausnahme russlanddeutsche sind die bei uns erwischt werden beim schwarzangeln, ist doch komisch, wir hatten in den letzten 10 jahren über 500 russlanddeutsche die erwischt wurden und nur 2 gebürtige deutsche wenn dir das so lieber ist.
gott sei dank ist die zeit vorbei wo man einen herkunftsnachweiss haben mußte, aber auffälig ist das ganze schon oder nicht?.
*


----------



## Hilde (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Auswirkungen vom Anfüttern*

Hallo Wolfgang,


Lenzibald schrieb:


> Fakt ist früher hat man überall und anjedem See bei uns Anfüttern dürfen. Mittlerweile ist es an fast allen Seen komplett verboten worden auch die Futterbeschränkungen wureden aufgehoben und totales Verbot eingeführt.  Fakt ist auch das in dem See den ich meine die Karpfen immer größer und mehr werden da Karpfen über 65cm wieder freigelassen werden müssen. Früher wurden sehr viele Raubfische gefangen mittlereile nur mehr sehr wenige Hechte eigentlich keine Zander mehr dafür werden relativ große Barsche bis zu eineinhalb kilo schwer. Ich selber hab auch Rotaugen mit 35-40cm gefangen. Mir ist auch klar das man nicht alles aufs Füttern schieben kann nur ich denke das es zur Wasserverschlechterung beiträgt. Es werden jedes jahr  ca 1500kg Karpfen und nur Karpfen besetzt. Die reinen C&R Angler werden auch jedes jahr mehr da echt viele große Karpfen drinnen sind mein Schwerster hatte 26kilo sind aber noch größere vorhanden.
> Lenz Wolfgang



Ist das ein privates Wasser? So wie Du das beschreibst, ist das ja ein reiner Karpfenpuff und wohl primär aufs Geldverdienen ausgerichtet. Ein ausgewogener Fischbestand sieht auf jeden Fall anders aus.

Gruß,
Hilde


----------



## Janbr (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Auswirkungen vom Anfüttern*

@ teilzeitgott

Dann schreib es nicht so.

Jan


----------



## teilzeitgott (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Auswirkungen vom Anfüttern*



Janbr schrieb:


> @ teilzeitgott
> 
> Dann schreib es nicht so.
> 
> Jan



wie soll ich es denn dann schreiben, urzeitdeutsche oder was???
ich habe nichts gegen die menschen ansich, aber wenn sie sich über alle gesetze hinweg setzen finde ich das schei...


----------



## Janbr (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Auswirkungen vom Anfüttern*

Was hat die Herkunft der Angler mit dem Umstand zu tun, das sie Schwarzangeln?????

Es ist doch vollkommen egal woher die Angler kommen, die Haupsache ist sie sollen nicht schwarzageln.

Ich meine a.) wie definierst du Deutsche und b.) dann sind dir "richtige" Deutsch doie schwarzangeln lieber, oder?


----------



## teilzeitgott (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Auswirkungen vom Anfüttern*

hab doch nur gesagt das es auffällig ist.
das meinete ich vorhin damit als ich sagte es gibt auch deutsche die genauso schlecht sind.
keiner sollte schwarzangeln, weder russen, noch deutsche noch holländer einfach keiner, dann sind wir ja doch noch einer meinung bei dem thema.


----------



## Lenzibald (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Auswirkungen vom Anfüttern*

Servus.
@Hilde
Bin aus Österreich bei uns gibts fast nur Private Gewässer. Da muß man auch für jedes extra ne Lizenz kaufen. Logisch will jeder Verdienen bei uns.
MfG
Lenzi


----------



## Andal (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Auswirkungen vom Anfüttern*

Also mal ne Zwischenbilanz:

An rein privaten österreichischen Privatgewässern mit eklatantem Fehlbesatz und ausbleibendem Grundwasserstrom, wegen eines Kraftwerkes, werden auf Bio-Karpfen fischende Weißrussen angetroffen, die über keinerlei Lizenz verfügen und folglich die Aufseher vermöbeln. Zudem verklappen ja auch alle bösen Karpfenangler tonnenweise giftige Boilies und darum wird die Welt bald untergehen. Als Gegenmaßnahe ist da natürlich nur ein absolutes Futterverbot für alle Angler angezeigt.|uhoh:

Jetzt klar, warum ich mir hier jedes Argument spare!?


----------



## Ralle 24 (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Auswirkungen vom Anfüttern*

@all

In dieser Diskussion ist " Anfüttern " das Thema, also bleibt on topic.






Lenzibald schrieb:


> Servus. Ich möchte hier sicherlich keine Streitereien oder ähnliches lostreten. Fakt ist früher hat man überall und anjedem See bei uns Anfüttern dürfen. Mittlerweile ist es an fast allen Seen komplett verboten worden auch die Futterbeschränkungen wureden aufgehoben und totales Verbot eingeführt. Einige Seen die im Einzugsgebiet des Kraftwerkes Abwinden-Asten liegen wurden durch den Kraftwerksbau stark geschädigt wo früher starker Grundwasserstrom war ist jetzt fast kein Wasseraustausch mehr. Fakt ist auch das in dem See den ich meine die Karpfen immer größer und mehr werden da Karpfen über 65cm wieder freigelassen werden müssen. Früher wurden sehr viele Raubfische gefangen mittlereile nur mehr sehr wenige Hechte eigentlich keine Zander mehr dafür werden relativ große Barsche bis zu eineinhalb kilo schwer. Ich selber hab auch Rotaugen mit 35-40cm gefangen. Mir ist auch klar das man nicht alles aufs Füttern schieben kann nur ich denke das es zur Wasserverschlechterung beiträgt. Es werden jedes jahr  ca 1500kg Karpfen und nur Karpfen besetzt. Die reinen C&R Angler werden auch jedes jahr mehr da echt viele große Karpfen drinnen sind mein Schwerster hatte 26kilo sind aber noch größere vorhanden.
> MfG
> Lenz Wolfgang




Das das Anfüttern sehr oft verboten wird, liegt nicht zuletzt an solchen Rechnungen wie im Eingangsposting. 

Seltsamerweise werden andere Faktoren, die belegbar sind, nicht zum Anlass eines Verbotes genommen. Hier der Besatz mit 1,5 to Karpfen pro Jahr, bei wohl gleichzeitig zurückgehender Entnahme. 

Ich glaube, dieses Gewässer hat ein ganz anderes Problem, als die eingebrachten Futtermengen.


----------



## FoolishFarmer (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Auswirkungen vom Anfüttern*

Immer wieder erstaunlich mit was für Halbwissen im Internet so um sich geworfen wird.
Noch erstaunlicher, was dann in der folgenden Diskussion so alles zu Tage kommt... |bigeyes Egal.



Sauber ist nicht gleich sauber. Erst Recht nicht, wenn wir von Wasser reden.
Wie definiert ihr denn in der Karpfenzucht bitteschön sauber??? Das Wasser ist klar, die Karpfen sind munter - also ist das Wasser sauber? |kopfkrat

Schonmal was von Chlorophyll-Gehalt, Phosphatgehalt oder Sichttiefe gehört? Zumindest sind das mal die Kriterien nach denen die LAWA (Länderarbeitsgemeinschaft Wasser) ein Gewässer klassifiziert.
Vom Reingucken kann ich nicht sagen, ob ein Gewässer sauber ist. Sauber in der Ökologie bedeutet nämlich nicht viele Schwebteilchen (dann wäre der Rhein ja ekelhaft dreckig), sondern wie hoch der Trophiegehalt ist. Und der veträgt sich mit Unmengen von Karpfen meist nicht sehr gut. |rolleyes



EDIT: Und wenn die Diskussion hier mal sachlich bleibt, dann suche ich morgen gerne die passende Literatur zum Thema Einfluss von Futtermitteln raus.


----------



## Lenzibald (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Auswirkungen vom Anfüttern*

Servus. Wollte vorher schon mal fragen was die Russen mit meiner Frage zu tun haben. Leider hat man bei uns keine Möglichkeit etwas zu Ändern da es Privatgewässer sind. Man kann zwar mit den Besitzern oder Pächtern reden nur es ändert sich nichts. Mir persönlich ist es auch egal obs das Anfüttern jetzt verbieten oder nicht ich habe auch dort gefangen wo man nicht Füttern darf. Meine Frage war eigentlich gemeint ob es Sinnvol ist soviel zu Füttern oder ob nicht weniger vieleicht mehr ist. Auch ich füttere an nur ich komme im Jahr mit 10kilo Futter locker aus und ich geh recht oft Fischen.
Wollte noch sagen das ich in einem Jahr ca 400 Karpfen gefangen habe und 50 Stück hab ich mir mitgenommen Stückgewicht 1,5 bis 3kilo.
MfG
Lenzi


----------



## Hilde (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Auswirkungen vom Anfüttern*

Servus Wolfgang,



Lenzibald schrieb:


> Servus. Wollte vorher schon mal fragen was die Russen mit meiner Frage zu tun haben.


Nix!
Nennt man dynamische Entwicklung einer Diskussion in die falsche Richtung. 



Lenzibald schrieb:


> Leider hat man bei uns keine Möglichkeit etwas zu Ändern da es Privatgewässer sind. Man kann zwar mit den Besitzern oder Pächtern reden nur es ändert sich nichts. Mir persönlich ist es auch egal obs das Anfüttern jetzt verbieten oder nicht ich habe auch dort gefangen wo man nicht Füttern darf.


Würde meinen, dass sich die Verpächter mit dieser Strategie langfristig das "Wasser abgräbt", weil er bald anfangen kann die Gewässer zu belüften wg. Sauerstoffdefiziten.



Lenzibald schrieb:


> Meine Frage war eigentlich gemeint ob es Sinnvol ist soviel zu Füttern oder ob nicht weniger vieleicht mehr ist. Auch ich füttere an nur ich komme im Jahr mit 10kilo Futter locker aus und ich geh recht oft Fischen.


Hängt letztlich vom Einzelfall ab. Pauschalurteile werden dem nicht gerecht. Als Anregung, schau mal das an. Ist allgemeinverständlich geschrieben.
http://unio.igb-berlin.de/abt4/mitarbeiter/arlinghaus/download/Anfuettern_Hessen_Arlinghaus.pdf



Lenzibald schrieb:


> Wollte noch sagen das ich in einem Jahr ca 400 Karpfen gefangen habe und 50 Stück hab ich mir mitgenommen Stückgewicht 1,5 bis 3kilo.


Petri Heil :vik:
Gruß,
Hilde


----------



## Gardenfly (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Auswirkungen vom Anfüttern*

Wind bringt den höchsten Nährstoffeintrag, nicht nur über die Tonnen Herbstlaub sondern auch an Staub, Sand und anderes.


----------



## Ralle 24 (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Auswirkungen vom Anfüttern*



Hilde schrieb:


> Hängt letztlich vom Einzelfall ab. Pauschalurteile werden dem nicht gerecht. Als Anregung, schau mal das an. Ist allgemeinverständlich geschrieben.
> http://unio.igb-berlin.de/abt4/mitarbeiter/arlinghaus/download/Anfuettern_Hessen_Arlinghaus.pdf



Schön......................................bunt.:g


----------



## Dart (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Auswirkungen vom Anfüttern*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Schön......................................bunt.:g


Hilde.....Arlinghaus gehört nicht unbedingt zu den Favoriten im AB, der ist halt abseits vom Mainstream, und es gibt hier tausende Experten, ohne Status, die ihn jederzeit wiederlegen.


----------



## FoolishFarmer (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Auswirkungen vom Anfüttern*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Schön......................................bunt.:g









 You-made-my-day... :vik:


----------



## ernie1973 (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Auswirkungen vom Anfüttern*

...ob für die "Studie" eine Überweisung der Boilie-Industrie kam?

Oder plötzlich Forschungsgelder reinkamen???

...who knows...!?

Ernie


----------



## Dart (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Auswirkungen vom Anfüttern*

Ernie, da gibt es schon ein paar Studien mehr, abseits der Karpfenangler.
Das ist zumindest, für mich,deutlich greifbarer und diskussionswürdiger als alle Zurschaustellung von vermeintlichem Wissen, ohne jedliche Referenz.


----------



## Lenzibald (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Auswirkungen vom Anfüttern*

Servus. Ich rechne eigentlich anders bei der Jährlichen Futtermenge. wenn bei 200 Anglern jeder durchschnittlich 20 kilo reinschmeißt sind das 4tonnen pro Jahr die zum Natürlichen Futter und Eintrag von Bäumen und Sträuchern noch extra dazukommt. 20 kilo pro Angler und Jahr ist nicht viel ich glaube fast das man wenn man Mais Pellets Boilies und Fertigfutter zusammenrechnet das man locker auf 30 kilo pro Mann und Jahr kommt. Ok ich füttere maximal 10kilo pro jahr dafür sind einige dabei die werfen locker 200kilo rein. Da kommen gleich mal 6 oder 8 Tonnen zusammen. Finde das für nen ca 8ha See ne ganze Menge.
MfG
Lenzi


----------



## Hilde (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Auswirkungen vom Anfüttern*



Dart schrieb:


> Hilde.....Arlinghaus gehört nicht unbedingt zu den Favoriten im AB, der ist halt abseits vom Mainstream, und es gibt hier tausende Experten, ohne Status, die ihn jederzeit wiederlegen.



Ja, ich bekomme so langsam ein Gefühl dafür was Du meinst. :q
Aber kann ja nicht schaden das Niveau etwas anzuheben. 
Die Arbeiten von Arlinghaus kenn ich zwar noch nicht so lange, aber er bringt durchaus frischen Wind in die Szene und hat einige interessante Ansätze für die Zukunft der Angelfischerei.


----------



## lausi97 (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Auswirkungen vom Anfüttern*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> So, und wie heißt dann das "Zeug" im Futter, dass verhindert, dass die Forellen Laich ansetzen|bigeyes|bigeyes




Wer sagt das die Forellen keinen Laich ausbilden?Lade dich gerne in meinen Betrieb ein,damit du dir angucken kannst,das 3 jährige Forellen in Zuchtbetrieben durchaus in der lage sind zu Laichen!!!!


----------



## Ralle 24 (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Auswirkungen vom Anfüttern*



Dart schrieb:


> Hilde.....Arlinghaus gehört nicht unbedingt zu den Favoriten im AB, der ist halt abseits vom Mainstream, und es gibt hier tausende Experten, ohne Status, die ihn jederzeit wiederlegen.



Reiner, ich werde mich hüten den Versuch zu unternehmen, Arlinghaus zu widerlegen. Jedenfalls nicht in diesem Punkt.

Immerhin hat er auf Seite 45 der verlinkten Arbeit den entscheidenden Satz geschrieben:
*
" Eine Anfütterungsbedingte Gewässerbelastung ist umso wahrscheinlicher, je nährstoffärmer und kleiner ein See ist. "*

Rumms, das hat gesessen.

Mehr an brauchbaren Informationen ist der Studie nicht zu entnehmen ( was nicht bedeutet, dass der Rest unwahr ist ).

Man möge, jeder für sich, entscheiden, ob für eine solche Quintessenz eine Professur unabdingbar ist. 


Ach ja, hinsichtlich der Larvensterblichkeit hätte man anstelle von Zebrabärblingen wohl auch Diskusbuntbarsche nehmen können. Nun gut...................


----------



## Petri (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Auswirkungen vom Anfüttern*

ui, guckt mal auf´s termometer! in wenigen wochen ist es nicht mehr nötig, daß karpfenangler, Raubfischangler, Stipper und was es sonst noch gibt sich hier gegenseitig bemeckern!

Bald können sich alle wieder friedlich am wasser miteinander unterhalten


----------



## teilzeitgott (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Auswirkungen vom Anfüttern*

*aber der winter ist doch klasse, so können wenigstens keinen 10000 boilies ins wasser fliegen  
also hat der winter doch vorteile 
ich war jetzt fast 4 monate nicht mehr zum angeln, und es wird noch 4 wochen dauern bis unsere teiche ganz eisfreis sind, das macht dann 5 monate kein angeln.... pro tag 1 kilo anfutter gerechnet , adnn kann ich beim ersten angeln 150 kilo anfüttern, mensch das wird sicher lustig werden......
will endlich sommer haben...
*


----------



## Petri (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Auswirkungen vom Anfüttern*

vor allem für den Boiliehändler^^


----------



## stichling-hunter (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Auswirkungen vom Anfüttern*

Meiner Meinung nach sollten übertriebene Futterkampangen der Stipp- und Matchangler komplett verboten und unter Strafe gestellt werden und das Carphunting (nicht angeln!) sowieso... 


.


----------



## Udo561 (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Auswirkungen vom Anfüttern*

Hi,
an unseren Vereinssee dürfen nur 500 Gramm Tocken oder 800 Gramm angefeuchtetes Futter mit an den See genommen werden.
Keine Ahnung ob das jetzt viel oder wenig ist , ich angele eh nur mit Kunstködern.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Knispel (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Auswirkungen vom Anfüttern*



stichling-hunter schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach sollten übertriebene Futterkampangen der Stipp- und Matchangler komplett verboten und unter Strafe gestellt werden
> 
> 
> 
> .


 
Bin ja selber einer !!!!!! mmmmmmmmmmmmm, nun erzähle mir einmal, wo wir übertriebene Futterkampangen durchziehen ????



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> an unseren Vereinssee dürfen nur 500 Gramm Tocken oder 800 Gramm angefeuchtetes Futter mit an den See genommen werden.
> Keine Ahnung ob das jetzt viel oder wenig ist , ich angele eh nur mit Kunstködern.
> Gruß Udo


 
Das ist ehere wenig aber langt.


----------



## Lorenz (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Auswirkungen vom Anfüttern*



Knispel schrieb:


> Das ist ehere wenig aber langt.


Seh ich eigentlich auch so...wenn es sich um einen "typischen" Vereinsteich handelt!

Bei größeren Gewässern sollte da keine Frage draus gemacht werden! Wir haben schon Beschränkungen genug,da müssen wir uns nicht selber noch einschränken!

*

Dann lieber Berichte einstellen á la "Mit wenig Futter zum Erfolg" oder "Qualität statt Quantität" oder dergleichen,aber nicht noch irgendwelche Verbote fordern! *

Erst recht nicht für andere Angler (nach dem Motto "Ich angel auf Raubfisch und fütter praktisch nix,also tu ich doch das Futterverbot befürworten weil es mich eh nicht betrifft".Oder nicht ganz so extrem mit dem wettern gegen die "carphunter")...
Wenn die die über die Karpfenangler und deren Futtermengen oder über dem Anlegen eines "Futterplatzes" meckern,auch mal tagelang auf große Karpfen ansitzen würden,dann täten sie das sicher nachvollziehen können!



Ich bin Raubfischangler,habe aber mal in die Karpfenszene reingeschnuppert,deswegen kann ich nachvollziehen wenn mal etwas mehr oder über längere Zeit angefüttert wird...


----------



## Gardenfly (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Auswirkungen vom Anfüttern*

Ich kenne genug Angler die Anfüttern verbieten wollen, aber wehe sie fangen nicht genug. Da wird besetzt was die Vereinskasse hergibt, das Gewässer (besser Hälterbecken) ist fast Nahrungsfrei damit die Fische schön auf die Köder angewiesen sind, auch Fischbesatz ist Dünger (da auch einiges verendet).


----------



## kati48268 (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Auswirkungen vom Anfüttern*



Andal schrieb:


> Also mal ne Zwischenbilanz:
> 
> An rein privaten österreichischen Privatgewässern mit eklatantem Fehlbesatz und ausbleibendem Grundwasserstrom, wegen eines Kraftwerkes, werden auf Bio-Karpfen fischende Weißrussen angetroffen, die über keinerlei Lizenz verfügen und folglich die Aufseher vermöbeln. Zudem verklappen ja auch alle bösen Karpfenangler tonnenweise giftige Boilies und darum wird die Welt bald untergehen. Als Gegenmaßnahe ist da natürlich nur ein absolutes Futterverbot für alle Angler angezeigt.|uhoh:
> 
> Jetzt klar, warum ich mir hier jedes Argument spare!?




Ich schließe mich dir an, Andal. Herrjeh, was für eine Bulls***diskussion. 
Und am So. hab ich noch ASV-Jahreshauptversammlung, da gehts dann live & laut & natürlich gut informiert, niveauvoll und vorurteilsfrei weiter 
:v


----------



## teilzeitgott (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Auswirkungen vom Anfüttern*



Andal schrieb:


> Also mal ne Zwischenbilanz:
> 
> An rein privaten österreichischen Privatgewässern mit eklatantem Fehlbesatz und ausbleibendem Grundwasserstrom, wegen eines Kraftwerkes, werden auf Bio-Karpfen fischende Weißrussen angetroffen, die über keinerlei Lizenz verfügen und folglich die Aufseher vermöbeln. Zudem verklappen ja auch alle bösen Karpfenangler tonnenweise giftige Boilies und darum wird die Welt bald untergehen. Als Gegenmaßnahe ist da natürlich nur ein absolutes Futterverbot für alle Angler angezeigt.|uhoh:
> 
> Jetzt klar, warum ich mir hier jedes Argument spare!?



|good:|laola:


----------



## Zepfi (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Auswirkungen vom Anfüttern*

Ich bin ja der Meinung das Anfüttern in einem normalen Maße durchaus vertretbar ist wenn man ein bisschen aufs Futter achtet aber ich finde auch das bei viele Seen Anfutter kaum nötig ist wenn man weiß wie und wo man angeln muss. 
Wenn ich aber Leute sehe die qasi mit der Schneeschaufel anfüttern und Säckeweiße Zeug im See versenken dann kommt mir das kotzen genauso wie bei diesem Frolikgefische wenn mit Frolik angefüttert wird


----------



## Lenzibald (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Auswirkungen vom Anfüttern*

Servus. Also hier eine normale Diskusion zu führen ist echt schwierig. Fast jeder hier ruft was wir Angler doch Natürschützer sind und was die Angler alles für die Natur machen. Nur sobald mal wer kritisch fragt ob Anfüttern in solchen Mengen wirklich notwendig ist gibts von Zeter bis Mordio und alles ins Lächerliche zu ziehen keine wirklich konstuktive Teilnahme mehr. Eigentlich schade !!!!!
Wäre echt interressant mal ne Umfrage wieviel jeder pro Jahr füttert. Leider werden sehr sehr wenige wirklich ehrliche Antworten geben da bin ich mir sicher.
MfG
Lenzi


----------



## Lorenz (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Auswirkungen vom Anfüttern*



Lenzibald schrieb:


> Wäre echt interressant mal ne Umfrage wieviel jeder pro Jahr füttert.


Und das dann hochrechnen?
Das wird wohl nix weil in den Zahlen (Vereinsmitglieder+Jahresgastkarten) ja auch Gelegenheits- und sogar 1-3mal im Jahr ein bissel Wurmbaden-Angler sind.
Dann gibt es auch noch welche die die Angellei nicht so "professionel" betreiben.Wurm oder Mais dran,auswerfen,entspannen...

Dann wäre da noch der Anteil an Karpfen und Raubfischanglern der je nach Gewässer stark unterschiedlich sein dürfte.Auch da wo viel gestippt wird,wird u.U. mehr eingebracht als an anderen Gewässern...





Zusätzliche Verbote? Nein!
Sich über die eigene Futterstrategie Gedanken machen oder andere zum Umdenken anzuregen...ja!



*Wieso das hier nicht so konstruktiv ist?*
Beim Karpfenangeln auf "große" Exemplare scheint das Futter und die Futterstrategie ja eine sehr wichtige Rolle zu spielen.Wenn ich bedenke welcher Aufwand betrieben und welche Zeit investiert wird,dann kann ich verstehen wenn die Kollegen ihre Fänge "maximieren" wollen.
Wenn jetzt ein "Nicht-Karpfenangler" daherkommt und von der Materie und der "Angelart" nicht viel Ahnung hat und dann eventuell sogar das Anlegen eines Futterplatzes ablehnt und denjenigen auch noch vorschreiben will was und wieviel sie füttern sollen/dürfen,dann ist doch klar,dass das hier nicht rein sachlich bleibt!

Wie gesagt,ich bin Raubfischangler (habe aber mal ins Karpfenfischen reingeschnuppert).
Die "Wenn ich das nicht mache,dann brauchen andere das auch nicht machen"-Mentalität scheint es wohl wirklich zu geben,denke ich manchmal |kopfkrat 
Nachtangelverbot,"Zelt" beim Angeln,übernachten am Wasser,(Ferngesteuertes) Boot zum Auslegen oder gleich komplettes Bootsverbot,Echolotverbot usw. ...

*
Toleranz unter Kollegen finde ich sehr wichtig!*

*Also bitte den anderen nicht alles vorschreiben oder Dinge verbieten wollen solange es sich im Rahmen hält!
Argumentieren und berichten gerne!*

*Schreibt doch mal eure Erfahrungen mit "geringen" Futtermengen (aber auch beim Karpfenangeln) und nicht (nur) vom kleinen Vereinsteich.Damit bringt man sicher eher Leute zum Um- oder Nachdenken!*


----------



## Lenzibald (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Auswirkungen vom Anfüttern*

Servus.
@Lorenz
Ich will hier keinem Vorschriften machen oder Futterverbote befürworten es wird schon genug verboten. Ich will auch keinen Angler für die Mißwirtschaft an einigen oder eher vielen Gewässern bei mir im Großraum Linz verantwortlich machen. Ich wollte nur mal einen kleinen Denkanstoß geben.
MfG
Lenzi


----------



## Petri (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Auswirkungen vom Anfüttern*

Dieses Thema gibt es nicht zum ersten mal hier im Forum.
Und auch beim letzten mal ging es vorzugsweise gegen karpfenangler.

Vielleicht sollten einige leute ihre meinung nicht durch irgendwelche angelmagazine bilden lassen...

Wenn beim Karpfenangeln von großen mengen an futter die rede ist, dann geht es dabei normalerweise um flüsse, oder wirklich riesige seen!

was bringt es nem angler denn, wenn er in nem 4 hektar see 20 kilo füttert? Bringt dem nix, außer das er die fische satt mach.

Ich bin karpfenangler und füttere zwischen einem und 3 kilo pro ansitz.  normalerweise finde ich davon morgens nicht mehr viel.

Und das hat meinem gewässer bestimmt noch nicht geschadet. wenn jeder das machen würde, dann wär es nicht so gut. aber es macht eben nicht jeder. und solange schadet es nicht, wenn wenige ein bißchen mehr füttern. das gesamtmaß muß doch nur stimmen.

Wenn es ein anfütterverbot gäbe und deshalb dann alle karpfenangler auf raubfisch gehen, dann beschweren sich die nichtfütterer, daß auf einmal hecht & co überfischt sind. 

Soll doch jeder machen was er will, solange man das ganze mit nem gewissen verantwortungsgefühl macht.

Überlegt doch mal. ein kilo boilies kostet so in etwa 6€. sollte ein durchschnittswert sein.
da wird man ja arm bei, wenn man da ständig kiloweise füttert! ist doch absolut unrealistisch. leute die 20 kilo boilies an einem wochenende ins wasser werfen, sind profiangler. 
Und davon gibt es nur ne hand voll.

Und 20 kilo mais in nen see kippen macht doch auch kein durchschnittsangler. schon alleine das zu schleppende gewicht schreckt ab. 

Wenn ein See wegen so nem bißchen futter umkippt, dann stimmt das gleichgewicht sowieso nicht. Und man kann glaub ich eher die schuld beim bauern suchen, der immer schon düngt.


----------



## teilzeitgott (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Auswirkungen vom Anfüttern*



Petri schrieb:


> Dieses Thema gibt es nicht zum ersten mal hier im Forum.
> Und auch beim letzten mal ging es vorzugsweise gegen karpfenangler.
> 
> Vielleicht sollten einige leute ihre meinung nicht durch irgendwelche angelmagazine bilden lassen...
> ...


perfekt gesagt


----------



## fantazia (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Auswirkungen vom Anfüttern*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Ich schließe mich dir an, Andal. Herrjeh, was für eine Bulls***diskussion.
> Und am So. hab ich noch ASV-Jahreshauptversammlung, da gehts dann live & laut & natürlich gut informiert, niveauvoll und vorurteilsfrei weiter
> :v


So siehts aus.


----------



## fantazia (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Auswirkungen vom Anfüttern*



Lorenz schrieb:


> *Wieso das hier nicht so konstruktiv ist?*
> Beim Karpfenangeln auf "große" Exemplare scheint das Futter und die Futterstrategie ja eine sehr wichtige Rolle zu spielen.Wenn ich bedenke welcher Aufwand betrieben und welche Zeit investiert wird,dann kann ich verstehen wenn die Kollegen ihre Fänge "maximieren" wollen.
> Wenn jetzt ein "Nicht-Karpfenangler" daherkommt und von der Materie und der "Angelart" nicht viel Ahnung hat und dann eventuell sogar das Anlegen eines Futterplatzes ablehnt und denjenigen auch noch vorschreiben will was und wieviel sie füttern sollen/dürfen,dann ist doch klar,dass das hier nicht rein sachlich bleibt!


Genau das dachte ich mir auch.
Kommt halt immer drauf an wer einen solchen Thread eröffnet.
Gibt es im Karpfenbereich was zu meckern oder zu lästern immer mit dabei.Aber wo seit ihr sons?

Hier Karpfenangeln ohne Vofüttern.
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=175354
Da liest man natürlich nicht von den "Anti-Anfütter" Leuten.

Ist echt nicht böse gemeint aber ist mir halt mal aufgefallen.


----------



## gründler (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Auswirkungen vom Anfüttern*

......


----------



## Paradize (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Auswirkungen vom Anfüttern*

Ich finde normales Anfüttern ja auch noch in Ordnung , tu ich ja selber auch wenn es auf Karpfen geht oder ich Köderfische stippen tu , wenn ich allerdings dann höre das jemand 12kg Boilies eine Woche lang jeden Tag in den Kanal donnert (ja das stimmt) dann kommts mir hoch , das hat dann doch relativ wenig mit dem Angeln zu tun.


----------



## Knispel (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Auswirkungen vom Anfüttern*



Paradize schrieb:


> Ich finde normales Anfüttern ja auch noch in Ordnung , tu ich ja selber auch wenn es auf Karpfen geht oder ich Köderfische stippen tu , wenn ich allerdings dann höre das jemand 12kg Boilies eine Woche lang jeden Tag in den Kanal donnert (ja das stimmt) dann kommts mir hoch , das hat dann doch relativ wenig mit dem Angeln zu tun.


 
Es gibt halt Menschen, für die ist das "normales" Anfüttern. Alles ist halt Relativ ....
Aber sich denn wundern, wenn irgent wann einmal, nach dem ein Gewässer mit Eis bedeckt war, ein großes Fischsterben unter der Eisoberfläche stattgefunden hat.


----------



## Lenzibald (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: Auswirkungen vom Anfüttern*

Servus. Danke Knispel du bist der Erste der Kapiert was ich meine.
MfG
Lenzi


----------



## Seefliege (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: Auswirkungen vom Anfüttern*

|wavey: Achtung Ironie:

angelnde gutmenschen verzichten auf das anfüttern, weil das anfüttern schädlich für die gewässer ist ... sie gehen aber trotzdem angeln obwohl es eindeutig schädlich für die fische ist ... |kopfkrat Ironie aus ...

autofahren ist auch schädlich für unsere direkte umwelt und trotzdem fahren auch angelnde gutmenschen munter drauf los ... |uhoh:


----------



## Lenzibald (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: Auswirkungen vom Anfüttern*

Servus
@Miepol warum Ironie oder Gutmenschen.
Zuerst einmal ich bin aus Österreich. Bei euch in Deutschland kauft man sich einen Fischereischein und darf soweit ich das mitbekommen habe in sehr vielen Gewässern angeln gehen. Bei uns in Östereich braucht man ein Lizenzbuch um 13€ und darf gar nichts. Für jede Pfütze oder jedes Rinsal wo man fischen will muß man eine Lizenz kaufen. Das heißt jeder will viele Karten verkaufen da er sonst die Pacht nicht bezahlen kann und er ja noch Besatz einbringen MUß. Ergo werden meißtens viel zu viele Lizenzen verkauft, verdienen will er ja auch noch daran. Ich will ja niemanden verbieten zu Füttern nur mal zum Denken anregen ob soviel Futter nötig ist. Wie schon gesagt ist an den meisten Seen wenn man überhaupt von Seen reden kann eher größeren Teichen das Füttern schon Verboten worden nicht mal mehr ein Futterkörbchen ist erlaubt. Es ist auch ein Riesenunterschied ob ich an einem See mit100ha fische oder an einem mit 1 oder 4ha. Wir haben nun mal nur kleine Seen in der Gegend und da wird wo es erlaubt ist Gefüttert wie Irre. Einige der Seen werden im Sommer auch als Badeseen genutzt da Pissen an einem Wochenende 20.000 Leute rein dann noch Futter und und und.
Irgendwann wird das jedem Gewässer zuviel. Also wird zuerst mal das Füttern komplett verboten weils am leichtesten durchzusetzten ist einfach in die Lizenz reingeschrieben und fertig.
MfG
Lenzi


----------



## snorreausflake (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: Auswirkungen vom Anfüttern*



Lenzibald schrieb:


> Servus. Ich frage deshalb mal weil die Algenplage von jahr zu jahr ärger wird und ei Wassereintrübung auch. Gewässerwarte gibts bei uns nicht ich wüßte auch nicht das jemals Wasserproben entnommen wurden. Zu dem das viele nichts Füttern kann man dagegenhalten das viele weit mehr Füttern sodas der Besitzer schon über ein komplettes futterverbot nachdenkt. Da sind so ca 50 Leute die jedesmal wenns am Wasser sind und die sind fast immer da so ein bis zwei 30liter Eimer Futter reinwerfen. Hab schon Futteraktionen beobachtet wo 6 Mann jeder zwei große Eimer mit Boilies reingedonnert haben und das eine Woche jeden Tag. Bei uns sind auch schon einige kleinere Seen so 4 bis 6ha total umgekippt sind dort herrscht jetzt totales Futterverbot.
> MfG
> Lenzi


Habt ihr schonmal geschaut wie eure Fischdichte ist?
Es muß nicht immer am Anfüttern liegen|wavey:
Ein enormer Weißfischbestand, Brassen,Rotaugen etc. kann auch schon eine Ursache für Algenblüte usw. sein

Das ein See umkippt kann auch ganz andere Ursachen, haben.
Keine Frischwasserversorgung, kaum Wasserzikulation, geringe wassertiefe, zu hohe Temeraturen im Sommer, Badegäste usw.

Sollte sowas hier auch schon erwähnt sein, tschuldigung für die Wiederholung


----------



## Ralle 24 (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: Auswirkungen vom Anfüttern*



Lenzibald schrieb:


> Irgendwann wird das jedem Gewässer zuviel. Also wird zuerst mal das Füttern komplett verboten weils am leichtesten durchzusetzten ist einfach in die Lizenz reingeschrieben und fertig.
> MfG
> Lenzi




Lenzi,

Dein Anliegen ist im Grunde doch absolut richtig und berechtigt.

Allerdings sollte man das mit gesundem Menschenverstand angehen. Hochrechnungen jedweder Art sind Schall und Rauch, wenn sie nicht gewässerspezifisch und mit gesicherten Basisdaten erfolgen.
Das man in einem Kleingewässer sehr umsichtig füttern sollte, vielleicht auch gar nicht, sagt jedem vernünftigen Mensch sein Verstand. Und die wenigen unvernünftigen bekommt man auch mit den besten Argumenten nicht überzeugt.
Das man z.B. im Rhein oder einem anderen Großen Fluß kaum etwas falsch machen kann, dürfte auch auf der Hand liegen.

Ich find´s halt nicht gut, wenn aus solchen Überlegungen verallgemeinert wird, Stipper oder Karpfenangler an den Pranger gestellt werden, und evtl. sogar unnötige aus aufgebauschten Scheinargumenten und Vorurteilen heraus geborene Verbote erlassen werden. Da wo es notwendig und angebracht ist, sollte es reguliert werden. Aber immer im Einzelfall.


----------



## Boendall (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: Auswirkungen vom Anfüttern*



Paradize schrieb:


> Ich finde normales Anfüttern ja auch noch in Ordnung , tu ich ja selber auch wenn es auf Karpfen geht oder ich Köderfische stippen tu , wenn ich allerdings dann höre das jemand *12kg Boilies eine Woche lang jeden Tag in den Kanal donnert* (ja das stimmt) dann kommts mir hoch , das hat dann doch relativ wenig mit dem Angeln zu tun.


 
und am Angeltag hockt dort wer anders, der es boebachtet hat oder gesehen hat, wie die Karpfen graben.

Da ist Stress vorprogrammiert.

Zum Thema:
Anfüttern gut und schön, allerdings füttere ich meist nicht viel, da es mir schon so gegangen ist, dass ich recht gut gefangen habe, zur Sicherheit noch etwas nachgefüttert und dann wars schlagartig aus.

Meiner Meinung nach ist Kiloweise füttern übertrieben, ich will aber auch keinen Hot Spot durch regelmässiges füttern erschaffen.

Meist füttere ich am Angeltag etwas vor (2 Hände Mais) und früher oder später stellen sich die Fische ein.

Bleibt nur zu sagen, dass ich kein Carphunter bin, die wissen sicher besser, wie man kapitalen Karpfen nachstellt.


----------



## snorreausflake (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: Auswirkungen vom Anfüttern*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Aha. Und füttern bzw. ein erhöhter Nährstoffeintrag in ein Gewässer und der Fischbestand in demselben hängen überhaupt nicht zusammen?
> 
> 
> 
> Nunja, Nährstoffeintrag ist eine Variable unter vielen und spielt, was das Kippen eines Gewässers angeht, mit anderen (ungünstigen) Faktoren zusammen. Welche Relevanz Füttern als einzelner Faktor an einem konkreten Gewässer besitzt, läßt sich mithin schwer bemessen. Soweit die Binsenweisheiten...


Ein erhöter Nährstoffeintrag muß ja nicht zwangsläufig mit füttern zusammen hängen oder? 
Und da man oft genung einen zu starken Weißfischbestand hat, liegt auch daran das es Fischarten sind die Speisentechnisch nicht interessant sind|wavey:
Und wie du unten schreibst ist Füttern ein faktor unter vielen der zum kippen beiträgt.
Als im Nachbarort von mir, vor 15 Jahren oder mehr der See zwei Jahre hintereinander umgekippt  ist war, man noch weit von den Anfütteraktionen von heute entfernt.
Da hat damals einfach alles zusammen gepasst.


----------



## Lenzibald (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: Auswirkungen vom Anfüttern*

Servus.
@Ralle24
Darum hab ich ja Geschrieben das es relativ kleine Seen sind. In der Donau kannst 500kilo auf einen Sitz reindonnern ist das Piepegal das verteilt sich sofort durch die Stömung. Ich will ja auch niemand verteufeln auch die Karpfenangler nicht, darum hab ich das Allgemein Forum gewählt. Ab und zu sehe ich mal den Stippern an der Donau zu die werfen zum Teil recht viel Futter rein nur dort machts mit Sicherheit nichts aus. Es sollte nur ein kleiner Denkanstoß für die Angler an kleinen stehenden Gewässern sein. Wie gesagt ist bei uns Füttern schon an fast allen kleineren Seen leider verboten worden. Ist schon blöd wenn man nicht mal mehr nen kleinen Futterkorb nehmen darf. Wenn man dann fragt warum bekommt man zur Antwort seids eh selber schuld warum habts soviel gefüttert.
MfG
Lenzi


----------



## teilzeitgott (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: Auswirkungen vom Anfüttern*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Im Karpfenangler-, äh, Carphunter-Bereich, darf man ja auch kritische Beiträge nicht mehr unterbringen, weder als schnöder, unmoderner Schwimmbrot-Teig-Kartoffel-Normalo-Karpfenangler noch als selbstkritische Reflexion. Sowas wurde ja konsequent gelöscht in letzter Zeit...



also ich finde es bald mal zum :vwie hier auf den karpfenspezis herumgehackt wird ( um gleich allen den wind aus den segeln zu nehmen, ich angel sehr gerne auf karpfen aber auch auf aal, zander hecht oder forelle).
ich finde es ist doch egal ob man der normalo schwimmbrot, teig, kartoffel-angeler ist ( was übrigens alles klasse köder sind, es gibt ja auch noch anderes als mais)
haben wir nicht alle einen an der waffel?
es gibt die raubfischspezis, die stipperprofils , die karpfenfreaks und die ganz normalen 0/8/15 angler.
hier macht jeder das den anderen das angeln madig, wo doch dummes zeug ist, wir haben doch alle das gleiche hobby.
mir ist es egal ob einer hechte angelt, brassen oder was auch immer, ich will nett plaudern können über das hobby angeln.
der eine füttert 250g mehr an als der andere, der eine nimmt nen fisch mehr mit als er braucht, die anderen fangen unmengen von weißfischen ohne sie wirklich zu verwerten.
hier ist keiner fehlerfrei...... aber wir sollten respekt vor einander haben und nicht immer soviel blödes zeug reden und den anderen schlecht machen.


----------



## fantazia (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: Auswirkungen vom Anfüttern*



teilzeitgott schrieb:


> also ich finde es bald mal zum :vwie hier auf den karpfenspezis herumgehackt wird ( um gleich allen den wind aus den segeln zu nehmen, ich angel sehr gerne auf karpfen aber auch auf aal, zander hecht oder forelle)


Ja es nervt wirklich sehr....Bei vielen wird es einfach nur Neid sein und andere wissen es einfach nicht besser und labern nur alle Vorurteile nach.Aber sich intensive mit dem Thema Boilieangeln haben sich wohl die wenigsten Gegner beschäftigt.Darum kann ich solche Menschen( Themen) auch garnicht ernst nehmen weil sie in meinen Augen meist eh auf Stunk ausgelegt sind..


Klar sollte man bewusst füttern und darüber reden ist vollkommen ok.Aber es werden einfach immer zuviele Vourteile ausgepackt und aus unwissenheit irgendein blödsinn erzählt.
Kann diese ganzen Vorurteile echt nicht mehr hören.Immer wird über die Karpfenangler hergezogen.


----------



## gründler (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: Auswirkungen vom Anfüttern*

.......


----------



## teilzeitgott (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: Auswirkungen vom Anfüttern*

jetzt habe ich doch glatt vergessen was ich vergessen habe.


----------



## Petri (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: Auswirkungen vom Anfüttern*

@Kaulbarschspezi
vielleicht würden Deine beiträge nicht gelöscht werden, wenn Du sachlich bleiben würdest.. was soll eigentlich ständig Dein "carphunter"?

Wer hier bezeichnet sich denn als Carphunter?

Ich bezeichne mich als Karpfenangler. Und Ob jemand ne made, brot ne kartoffel oder was weiß ich am haken hat spielt dabei doch wohl keine rolle. jemand dessen zielfisch fast ausschließlich karpfen sind, ist ein Karpfenangler.

Mit Deiner ständigen benutzung des Wortes "Carphunter" zeigst Du ganz genau, daß Dein geplärre lediglich auf vorurteile basiert, die Du in irgendwelchen magazinen gesammelt hast. Bist Du schonmal auf die Idee gekommen, daß solche magazine versuchen etwas als cool darzustellen(carphunter)? und wenn Du wirklich cool sein willst, dann muß auch alles super teuer sein, und man muß ein riesen schlauchboot haben und man muß kiloweise füttern, natürlich von boiliemarke XY.

wieviele angler dieser fraktion hast Du in letzter zeit an deinem nächstgelegenen 4 hektar see gesehen?


Du meckerst hier gegen die allgemeinheit, nutzt aber argumente, die bestenfalls auf minderheiten zutreffen.


----------



## teilzeitgott (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: Auswirkungen vom Anfüttern*

*leben und leben lassen sage ich immer, und ich heule, pläre und krähe hier nicht herum, ich sage nur meine meinung und das im gegenteil zu einigen hier sogar sehr schachlich finde ich.
*


----------



## Seefliege (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Auswirkungen vom Anfüttern*

|wavey:

" ... Ein erhöter Nährstoffeintrag muß ja nicht zwangsläufig mit füttern zusammen hängen oder?..."

ich will hier überhaupt nicht die übertriebenen futteraktionen einiger carphunter verteidigen, aber man sollte das thema tatsächlich mal gewässerspezifisch betrachten. in meiner aktiven zeit haben wir auch in flüssen eher die schubkarrenmethode bevorzugt. die erfolge gaben uns recht. klotzen statt kleckern war angesagt. gefüttert wurde tatsächlich mit karre und schaufel, oder gleich vom motorboot aus ... ein graser frisst im sommer sein eigenes körpergewicht täglich ... hat man davon einen trupp da, ist so eine ladung von 25 kg schnell weg ... da reicht manchmal schon 1 fisch aus ... dazu kommen döbel und andere weißfische.

große flüsse haben ein ganz anderes problem als extreme anfütteraktionen. trotz ihrer selbstreinigungskräfte werden sie erheblich von industrie und landwirtschaft verschmutzt. und gerade die *landwirtschaft *trägt einen großen anteil der nährstofffracht in unsere gewässer ein. dieser eintrag ist seit der wende im osten zurückgegangen und damit auch die weißfischbestände und zanderbestände in einigen gewässern. das wasser ist wieder "sauberer" geworden ...

in kleineren gewässern hätten wir niemals so viel angefüttert, weil es auch nicht nötig ist.  und ich kann mir auch nicht vorstellen, dass viele leute sowas machen. gegen ein paar boilies oder pellets kann ja niemand was haben. außer er ist von neid zerfressen ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Auswirkungen vom Anfüttern*

Wieder so ne "Glaubenskrieg"sache - unabhängig davon, obs sic um Karpfenangler, Stipper oder Feederangler handelt.

Und zusätzlich hat Miepol damit sicherlich auch recht:


> aber man sollte das thema tatsächlich mal gewässerspezifisch betrachten.



Ob und wie man füttert, hängt aber nicht nur vom Gewässer ab, sondern letztlich auch vom Angler selber. 

Fakt ist doch, dass das Füttern Erfolg bringt, sofern man es auf Masse abgesehen hat. 

Durch Füttern werden immer Fische an einen Platz gelockt und evtl. auch gebunden, so dass man da zuerst einmal beim Fang logischerweise zahlenmäßig gut abschneidet. Wer wenig Zeit, weiter vom Gewässer weg wohnt, an fremden Gewässern fischt, wer viele Bisse jhaben will, wird also kaum ums füttern rumkommen..

Dann ist da nur die Frage was und wie viel man füttert. Das ist jeweils wieder gewässerabhängig bzw. auch Fischartenabhängig (siehe Beispiel Graser)..

Ich denke, dass viele Gewässer durch Verbesserung der Wasserqualität als solcher weniger Nährstoffe als früher vorhanden sind und sich auch der Fischbestand dementsprechend umgestaltet. Das ist z. B. beim Bodensee und beim Rhein belegt, was auch zur Folge hat, dass gewisse Arten dann in geringerer Zahl und Größe gefangen werden.

Gerade der Bodensee oder der Rhein ist da ein gutes Beispiel:
Sowenig wie ich persönlich glaube, das Raubfischangler durch c+r oder Entnahme einen Bestand in einem größeren Gewässer nachhaltig beeinfluussen können, sowenig glaube ich das beim Futter auch. So viel kann manwder in Rhein noch in Bodensee an Futer kippen, dass sich das auswirken wird.

Umgekehrt gibt es auch viele kleinere oder Kleinstgewässer, da kann dann natrülich ein entsprechender Futtereinsatz auch mittel/längerfristig Konsequenzen haben. 

Allerdings kennt man ja auch die Seen und Teiche der Kaprfenspezis, aus denen viele der "Rekordkarpfen" kommen. Diese werden ja icht umsosnt so schwer - weil entsprechend viel gefüttert wird, wachsen sie entsprechend ab. Und oft sind es ja in solchen Gewässern auch hochwertige Boilies, also "Proteinbomben"...

Würde es durch das Füttern nachweisbare negative Auswirkung auf Gewässer und Bestand haben, würden diese meist ja wie Forellenpuffs auch sehr kommerziellen Anlagen mit Sicherheit das Füttern unterbinden oder einschränken.

Dadurch, dass man davon kaum was hört, gehe ich mal davon aus, dass auch die Beeinträchtigungen im Gewässer relativ sind - wobei wie oben geschrieben das IMMER auch im Einzelfall betrachtet werden muss.

Unabhängig von solchen Gedanken sieht man auch an der Diskussion hier, wie vielfältig da die Anglerwelt ist. In wie weit da beim einen der "hart erarbeitete Erfolg", beim anderen in der Argmentation auch vielleicht der schlichte Neid eine Rolle spielt, kann man wohl auch nur im Einzelfall beurteilen. 

Fakt ist aber wohl, dass auch dieses Thema eben wohl kaum allgemein diskutiert werden kann, sondern immer nur einzelfallbezogen.


----------



## F4M (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Auswirkungen vom Anfüttern*

Ein relativ kleiner See meines Vereins ist ( leider ) übrerregional bekannt geworden für seinen kapitalen Karpfenbestand.

An diesem See wird mehrfach im Jahr durch Taucher der Gewässergrund untersucht.

Dabei werden immer wieder an den gleichen Stellen bis 1m hohe schwarz verottete Mais Anfütterberge festgestellt.

Scheinbar werden diesen Stellen immer wieder von vielen verschiedenen Karpfenangler übers Jahr massiv angefüttert, ohne daß sie von einander wissen.

Die Ironie ist dabei, es wurde weiterhin festgestellt daß dann genau diese verotteten Maisberge von den Karpfen gemieden werden


----------



## snorreausflake (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Auswirkungen vom Anfüttern*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Warum wohl... wir Menschen essen ja auch nicht von einem Teller, auf dem schon ein vergammeltes Schnitzel liegt:v


In New York bekommst zwar kein gammel Schnitzel aber dafür gammel Steak|wavey:


----------

